# Storeing Yeast?



## gilacr (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a question. Can you store yeast for long term if you seal the yeast packets in mylar bags with oxygen absorbers? I figured someone else has probably thought about it and may have already done some research on it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

gilacr said:


> I have a question. Can you store yeast for long term if you seal the yeast packets in mylar bags with oxygen absorbers? I figured someone else has probably thought about it and may have already done some research on it. Thanks for any help.


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/yeast-5211/

You can store yeast for long term in your freezer. I have yeast that is over 10 years old in my freezer, and it still works.

Soudough is a forever yeast. If you read through the link I posted, you will see that it can last for 100 years if it is fed and maintained. I recently saw or read that sourdough is better for our health, as is any fermented food.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeast is alive. I would expect that just placing it in the freezer in its original packaging is the best storage plan. You might want to look into a sourdough starter. Mom got her sourdough over fifty years ago and it was at least that old when she got it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Learn to baked without yeast*

Before yeast there was bread so give it a try.Some well known breads from around the world.

MEXICO
Corn Tortillas
Flour Tortillas
Mexican Corn Bread
Sonoran Fry Bread
Sopaipillas (Fried Biscuit Puffs)
INDIA
Roti/Chapati
Parantha
Poori
MIDDLE EAST & NORTH AFRICA
Simit(Turkey)
Moroccan Harcha (Harsha) - Semolina Pan Fried Flatbread
AMERICAN
Biscuits
Corn Bread
FRANCE
Crepes
AMERICAN INDIAN
Navajo Fry Bread

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0938497308...e=df0&creative=395109&creativeASIN=0938497308


----------



## gilacr (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the advice. I will definitely try the sourdough. Thanks for the no yeast bread suggestion. My wife does do tortillas and other Mexican breads. I'm the one that usually makes the regular breads kind of a hobby.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Saf yeast stores extremely well unopened. We used it all the time at my last job. I have a recipe around here somewhere for propagating yeast, too. I'll dig it out if anyone is interested. It basically turns one yeast cake into two. As long as it doesn't develop any off flavors, you can do it as long as you'd like.


----------



## gilacr (Dec 30, 2013)

Toffee said:


> Saf yeast stores extremely well unopened. We used it all the time at my last job. I have a recipe around here somewhere for propagating yeast, too. I'll dig it out if anyone is interested. It basically turns one yeast cake into two. As long as it doesn't develop any off flavors, you can do it as long as you'd like.


I know I for one would love to get a copy of it, Thanks!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I have had bad luck with long term yeast storage - it gets weaker & weaker then dies. So for longer term use I would make sourdough using the last fresh yeast as a starter and keep that going. Since sourdough can be used in nearly everything that is baked and requires leavening, (even sourdough cake!) it would get plenty of use to keep it fresh at my house.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

kappydell said:


> I have had bad luck with long term yeast storage - it gets weaker & weaker then dies. So for longer term use I would make sourdough using the last fresh yeast as a starter and keep that going. Since sourdough can be used in nearly everything that is baked and requires leavening, (even sourdough cake!) it would get plenty of use to keep it fresh at my house.


I am wondering why your yeast is getting weaker and weaker. Where do you store it?


----------

